# Wasserschaden: Räumungsverkauf im Bike-Discount Megastore in Bonn



## Radon-Bikes (25. November 2014)

Ab Samstag, 29.11.2014 gibt es im Bike-Discount Megastore in Bonn bis zu 70% Rabatt (auf die UVP) auf Bikes (auch die 2015er Modelle sind schon dabei), Bekleidung, Outdoor, Running, Fitness, Fashion und Zubehör. Wir haben auch am 30.11. beim verkaufsoffenen Sonntag von 13-18 Uhr geöffnet! 

Wegen einem Wasserschaden im Untergeschoss müssen wir dieses komplett räumen - alles muss raus!

Vorbeikommen und Weitersagen!


----------



## Pornocchio (25. November 2014)

Soso, dann komm ich mal gucken ob ich günstig ein ZR Race Rahmen abstauben kann. Notfalls komplett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. November 2014)

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...haden-im-Fahrrad-Discount-article1502351.html


----------



## edi6800 (25. November 2014)

Gibt es vorher ggf. eine Übersicht (Liste?) der reduzierten Modelle?

Und sind davon auch die 2015er Cubes betroffen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. November 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Gibt es vorher ggf. eine Übersicht (Liste?) der reduzierten Modelle?
> 
> Und sind davon auch die 2015er Cubes betroffen?


Hallo edi6800, 

nein, es wird keine Liste geben. Anfragen, die die Bikes betreffen, kannst Du direkt an radverkauf (at) bike-discount.de senden. Bitte so konkret wie möglich nachfragen, das erleichtert es den Mitarbeitern erheblich. 

Viele Grüße, 
Florian K.


----------



## edi6800 (25. November 2014)

Besten Dank!
Schon jetzt? Oder lieber noch warten?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. November 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> Schon jetzt? Oder lieber noch warten?


Besser schon jetzt, die Mitarbeiter brauchen ja auch noch bisschen Reaktionszeit. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Olic99 (26. November 2014)

Tja, dazu kann man nur noch die Jagd auf Radons ist hiermit eröffnet sagen... Blöder Heimvorteil für alle die in Bonn leben...  ich müsste aus Bayern kommen -.-


----------



## TomatoAc (26. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo edi6800,
> 
> nein, es wird keine Liste geben. A*nfragen, die die Bikes betreffen, kannst Du direkt an radverkauf (at) bike-discount.de senden. Bitte so konkret wie möglich nachfragen, das erleichtert es den Mitarbeitern erheblich. *
> 
> ...



Von der Mailadresse kam die Antwort, dass es dazu keine Aussagen geben wird und Näheres wahrscheinlich erst Samstag Morgen bekannt gegeben wird....   Jetzt heisst es riskieren und Samstag rechtzeitig aus Aachen anreisen oder drauf verzichten und nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es die gesuchten Modelle nicht gibt.


----------



## AlexStroh (26. November 2014)

Kann jemand ungefähr sagen, in welchem Bereich sich die Rabattierung auf Bikes abspielen wird? 20%? 30? Mehr?


----------



## Olic99 (26. November 2014)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Jetzt heisst es riskieren und Samstag rechtzeitig aus Aachen anreisen oder drauf verzichten und nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es die gesuchten Modelle nicht gibt.


Inzwischen habe ich denen mal ne Mail geschrieben, habe gefragt ob se das Swoop 175 6.0 in 18" haben und falls ja ob das dann wirklich so stark reduziert wird, aber lest selbst... ^^

Guten Tag danke für Ihr Interesse,
die 70% Rabatt beziehen sich nicht auf Bikes sondern auf vereinzelte Waren.
Die Modelle nebst Preise um die es sich handeln wird, sind noch nicht bekanntgegeben, dies wird wohl erst kurzfristig 
(  Freitag - Samstag ) geschehen.
Reduzierung der Modelle wird stattfinden,
das Swoop 175 6.0 in Rh 18" ist nicht vor Ort
18" wieder lieferbar ab der Kalenderwoche 51!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmiq85 (27. November 2014)

Genau nach dem Bike in der Größe hab ich auch gefragt^^.
Werds mir demfall halt KW51 direkt bestellen zu nem Servicepartner


----------



## Olic99 (27. November 2014)

Scheint echt begehrt zu sein


----------



## raptora (27. November 2014)

Ist doch ein Super Schachzug um die Leute in den Laden zu holen und die Utzen zu verkaufen die eh keiner haben will.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das jede Menge Leute nach dem Besuch am Samstag ziemlich enttäuscht feststellen werden das die Räder nicht wirklich günstiger sind als aktuell mit Rabatten angeboten.

Sollte ich Unrecht haben werde ich am Montag Buße tun und mich offiziell entschuldigen.

Falls einer wirklich ein Schnäppchen macht, bitte posten.

Ich hab zwar nur eine halbe Stunde bis Bonn zu fahren aber wenn keine konkreten Infos rausgerückt werden vermute ich einfach mal einen geschickten Marketingzug. Bin mittlerweile zu alt um mich verarsc.... zu lassen.

Wer nichts zu verbergen hat kann auch mit offenen Karten spielen.

Die oben gross aufgeführten 70% Rabatt haben sich ja schon nach dem ersten Anruf sehr schnell relativiert


----------



## Olic99 (27. November 2014)

Tja allerdings, haben ganz schön Staub aufgewirbelt damit, wobei die Preise doch angeblich morgen angegeben werden sollen oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## raptora (27. November 2014)

Olic99 schrieb:


> dies wird wohl erst kurzfristig
> ( Freitag - Samstag ) geschehen.



Macht natürlich Sinn die Preise am Samstag bekannt zu geben,
einige haben ja eine weitere Anfahrt und wüssten das bestimmt gerne vorher.

Verstehe wirklich nicht warum man so etwas nicht ganz transparent ein paar Tage vorher veröffentlichen kann


----------



## enno112 (27. November 2014)

War sicherlich auch kein geplanter Wasserschaden!
Ich glaube manchmal, einigen wollen alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen...!
Und mal allen ernstes, glaub ihr wirklich die werden neue Bike´s für 70% Rabatt verkaufen?
Das macht allein schon die Versicherung nicht mit!
Also ich war jetzt in den letzten 3 Jahren 3x in Bonn (von mir aus eine Tour ca. 350km) und wurde nie enttäuscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olic99 (27. November 2014)

Nicht unbedingt 70% aber vll. 30%-40% wäre schön ^^ Haben die dort überhaupt noch 2014er Bikes? Auf die könnte ich mir auch mal 60% vorstellen...


----------



## toastet (27. November 2014)

jetzt Fr/Sa steht ja auch in Bocholt bei Rose wieder das Zelt, erfahrungsgemäß haben die schon ziemliche Knallerpreise.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2014)

@Radon-Bikes : ist die Werkstatt auch betroffen ?
Müsste nächste Woche mal bei euch vorbei schauen wegen dem Dämpfer am Slide


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

Olic99 schrieb:


> Guten Tag danke für Ihr Interesse,
> die 70% Rabatt beziehen sich nicht auf Bikes sondern auf vereinzelte Waren.
> Die Modelle nebst Preise um die es sich handeln wird, sind noch nicht bekanntgegeben, dies wird wohl erst kurzfristig
> (  Freitag - Samstag ) geschehen.





raptora schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Super Schachzug um die Leute in den Laden zu holen und die Utzen zu verkaufen die eh keiner haben will.
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das jede Menge Leute nach dem Besuch am Samstag ziemlich enttäuscht feststellen werden das die Räder nicht wirklich günstiger sind als aktuell mit Rabatten angeboten.
> (...) Bin mittlerweile zu alt um mich verarsc.... zu lassen.
> ...



Exakt.



enno112 schrieb:


> War sicherlich auch kein geplanter Wasserschaden!
> Ich glaube manchmal, einigen wollen alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen...!



Darum geht es doch nicht.
Es geht um den Eindruck der hier erweckt wird.



Pornocchio schrieb:


> Soso, dann komm ich mal gucken ob ich günstig ein ZR Race Rahmen abstauben kann. Notfalls komplett.



Und wegen diesem Eindruck und dem was dann wirklich dahinter steckt ist Radon und H&S für mich dann auch schon wieder gestorben. Ich geb echt ne Menge Geld für Räder aus, das tu ich dann mal woanders.
Tschüss nach Bonn, brauch ich nicht, danke.


Ach da fällt mir grad ein, ich wollte ja so oder so vorbeikommen und das
Eine mit dem Anderen verbinden, bei Radon/H&S, weil meine Frau sich ein ordentliches Rad zulegen wollte, also eins für richtig Asche. Das wird nu nüscht mehr.


----------



## Dragamor (28. November 2014)

Einige Leute denken echt Mann bekäme alles Geschenkt und sind nie zufrieden. Schlimm wie sich die Foren entwickeln.


----------



## raptora (28. November 2014)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Einige Leute denken echt Mann bekäme alles Geschenkt und sind nie zufrieden. Schlimm wie sich die Foren entwickeln.



Es geht doch gar nicht um geschenkt oder nicht geschenkt.

Eine ehrliche und transparente Anzeige wo genau aufgeführt ist welche Räder mit welchem Nachlass verkauft werden ist das mindeste was man von einem seriösen Laden erwarten kann. Wie bescheuert muss man denn sein um eine Hinfahrt von angenommen 400km in Kauf zu nehmen für eine Aussage "Et jibt Prozente, kommt alle reichlich"


----------



## blackdragonwes (28. November 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, warum sollte es 50 oder 70 Prozent auf die Räder geben nur weil die mal im Wasser gestanden haben?
Wenn ich mit dem Rad fahre stehts öfter mal im Wasser und wird sogar dreckig, hoffe nicht das mein Fahrrad dadurch sofort 50 % weniger wert ist.
Falls ein Pulli oder andere Kleidung länger im Wasser gelegen hat, wirds darauf sicher die 70 % geben.
Ich für meinen Teil, werde den Trubel am WE meiden und erst im neuen Jahr zuschlagen. Da wird sicherlich bei Sonderaktionen auch immer mal wieder 10 oder 20 % auf die akutellen Bikes geben.

Drücke H&S Bike Discout /RAdon Bikes die Daumen das die Versicherung zahlt und der finazielle Schaden sich in Grezen hält.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. November 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Super Schachzug um die Leute in den Laden zu holen und die Utzen zu verkaufen die eh keiner haben will.
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das jede Menge Leute nach dem Besuch am Samstag ziemlich enttäuscht feststellen werden das die Räder nicht wirklich günstiger sind als aktuell mit Rabatten angeboten.
> 
> ...


Hallo Raptora,

ich möchte gerne zu Deinem Beitrag Stellung nehmen, der den Räumungsverkauf als "Super Schachzug" im Sinne des Marketings bezeichnet. Vorab: ich bin der Ansicht, eine differenziertere Betrachtungsweise wäre in der Sache durchaus angemessen.
Es wird tatsächlich das eine oder andere Bike mit einem 70%igen Rabatt geben, wie Du allerdings richtig vermutest, wird dies keine aktuelle Radon 2015er Ware sein. Wobei es sogar hier Rabatte auf Bikes gibt, die erst seit wenigen Wochen bei uns verfügbar sind!
Es gibt eine Vielzahl an stark rabattierten Testbikes und auch noch 2014er Modellen, wo man einen richtigen Bock schießen kann, wenn man Glück hat und die Rahmengröße stimmt. Z.B. gibt es das Slide 150 10.0 LE 2014 mit 30% Rabatt jetzt für 2.729 EUR, im Verkauf steht auch ein (!) Slide 27,5 X01, das es so in Serie gar nicht gibt, für 1.999 Euro anstatt für 2.799, gefahren nur bei einigen wenigen Testevents! Das sind jetzt nur zwei Beispiele für gute Angebote. Wie weit jemand fahren möchte, um sich bei uns umzusehen, schreiben wir nicht vor; Was für Dich Sinn macht, musst Du letztlich selbst entscheiden.
Mich persönlich stört eigentlich nur, dass Du das hier in einem öffentlichen Forum in das Licht der "Bauernfängerei" rückst, was es nicht ist. Hier im Haus wird ab Januar großflächig renoviert und wir haben ganz einfach ein Stockwerk zuviel an Ware =).
Viele Menschen fordern eine Liste an konkreten Angeboten; die gibt es derzeit nicht, weil die Kapazitäten nicht vorhanden sind, eine derartige Liste zu erstellen. Das ganze Haus steht Kopf und alle Mitarbeiter sind damit beschäftigt, Ware ins Obergeschoss zu schaffen und Preise neu auszuzeichnen. Stellenweise kommt man vor lauter Rädern fast nicht mehr durch den Laden! Da bitte ich um Verständnis. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass viele Menschen gerne mit Sicherheit wissen möchten, welche definitiven Preise sie bekommen; da wir jedoch nur wenig Vorbereitungszeit hatten, geht das momentan leider nicht.

Für alle, die ein Bike, aktuelle Bekleidung oder Zubehör benötigen, bietet sich am Wochenende die Möglichkeit, Ware stark rabattiert zu erwerben. Allerdings lohnt es sich m.E. nicht, jetzt darüber zu streiten und einen aggressiven/beleidigenden Ton anzuschlagen.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüße aus Bonn,

Florian K.


----------



## raptora (28. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Z.B. gibt es das Slide 150 10.0 LE 2014 mit 30% Rabatt jetzt für 2.729 EUR,



Und im Netz für derzeit 2.899 €, ohne Zweifel sind 150 € eine Menge Geld und das ist genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe,
Rabatte und einzelne Schnäppchen klar aber auch nicht in dem Maße wie man es vielleicht rauslesen könnte.



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> dass Du das hier in einem öffentlichen Forum in das Licht der "Bauernfängerei" rückst, was es nicht ist.



Da hast Du mich falsch verstanden, wenn Leute eine weite Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen und vielleicht Benzinkosten von um die 100 € entstehen werden diese nicht begeistert sein wenn sich das "Traumrad" nach Abzug der Benzinkosten auf dem seit Monaten bestehenden Internetpreis einpendelt. So war das eigentlich gemeint.

Ich danke Dir auf jedenfall für die sachliche Antwort, eine agressiven und beleidigenden Ton habe ich persönlich zu keiner Zeit angeschlagen, entspricht auch nicht meiner Erziehung.

Trotz deiner Aussasge finde ich das Rabatt Tamm-Tamm ohne genaue Angaben nicht in Ordnung und gebe nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder, ich akzeptiere aber auch anderer Leuts Meinung.

Das mit dem Wasserschaden ist natürlich ein Riesenschlag für eure Firma und das tut mir wirklich leid,
eure Räder werde ich trotzdem weiterhin kaufen, so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los 

Auch wenn wir beim "Räumungsverkauf" verschiedene Ansichten haben wünsche ich euch und euren Mitarbeitern alles erdenklich gute und hoffe das die Schadensregulierung in eurem Sinne abläuft.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. November 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Und im Netz für derzeit 2.899 €, ohne Zweifel sind 150 € eine Menge Geld und das ist genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe,
> Rabatte und einzelne Schnäppchen klar aber auch nicht in dem Maße wie man es vielleicht rauslesen könnte.
> 
> Ich danke Dir auf jedenfall für die sachliche Antwort, eine agressiven und beleidigenden Ton habe ich persönlich zu keiner Zeit angeschlagen, entspricht auch nicht meiner Erziehung.
> ...


Hallo raptora,

klar hat jeder ein Recht auf seine Meinung, das sehe ich genau so. Der Hinweis mit dem aggressiven und beleidigenden Ton ging nicht persönlich an Dich, er war eher als allgemeiner Apell für alle Teilnehmer gemeint. Nichts für Ungut!

Viele Grüße, Florian K:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (28. November 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo raptora,
> 
> klar hat jeder ein Recht auf seine Meinung, das sehe ich genau so. Der Hinweis mit dem aggressiven und beleidigenden Ton ging nicht persönlich an Dich, er war eher als allgemeiner Apell für alle Teilnehmer gemeint. Nichts für Ungut!
> 
> Viele Grüße, Florian K:




O.K


----------



## Ikosa (28. November 2014)

*Wer sich nicht anständig unterhalten kann, möge seine Unterhaltungen bitte woanders führen!*

*Und zum Thema: Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ob er einem Angebot folgt oder eben nicht!*


----------



## Pornocchio (28. November 2014)

Beitrag gelöscht.
Da hat der Herr und Meister wieder gerufen.

Aber alles ist gut  Alles Bestens.


----------



## gonefishing (28. November 2014)

Ich wollte mir am Samstag auch mal ein Bild machen, da ich eh in der Nähe bin und mit einem konkreten 2014er Rad liebäugle was auch verfügbar ist, aber wenn selbst ein besonders hervorgehobenes Angebot sich letztendlich auf online Preis Niveau bewegt (was ich auch vermutet habe) lohnt sicher der Stress für mich tatsächlich nicht und ich bestelle lieber online.

Letztendlich kommt man dann doch zum Schluss viel Wind um nichts!


----------



## filiale (28. November 2014)

Online haste den Vorteil es wieder zurückschicken zu können, denn bei dem vermuteten Auflauf wirste eh nicht groß fahren und testen können.


----------



## Olic99 (28. November 2014)

Noch eine Frage: auf einem Bild auf Facebook vermeine ich ein Swoop 175 7.0 2014 erspäht zu haben, wie viel Rabatt würdet ihr darauf geben?


----------



## filiale (28. November 2014)

Ich wette dass es wieder einige "Spezialisten" geben wird, die kein Schnäppchen machen werden und hier dann wieder kräftig rumnörgeln, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## raptora (29. November 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich wette dass es wieder einige "Spezialisten" geben wird, die kein Schnäppchen machen werden und hier dann wieder kräftig rumnörgeln, bin mal gespannt...



Die Zahl der "Schnäppchenjäger" wird wohl bedeutend grösser sein als die Anzahl der vermeintlichen Schnäppchen.
Da ist der Unmut vorprogrammiert, da kann Radon ja nix für.

Wäre schön wenn die Jungs die heute da sind mal kurz berichten was los war 

Ich wäre zwar Ruck-Zuck da, würde aber beim Stresstest kläglich versagen und bleibe sicherheitshalber auf der Couch


----------



## TomatoAc (29. November 2014)

Wir fahren jetzt mal gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (29. November 2014)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Wir fahren jetzt mal gucken



Viel Spaß, berichtet mal was los war


----------



## dorfmann (29. November 2014)

Erinnert mich an diese Läden, wo seit 5 Jahren das Schild Räumungsverkauf im Schaufenster hängt, aber trotzdem alles teurer ist, als in jedem anderen Laden.

Nix für ungut, bin trotzdem gern im Megastore


----------



## TomatoAc (29. November 2014)

Ist sehr voll, testraeder sind um 40 Prozent reduziert. 

Sind schon gute Preise dabei

Meine Freundin hat jetzt das 190er swoop 9.0 

 Vor allem 16 und 18 zoll sind da, 20er kaum


----------



## raptora (29. November 2014)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Ist sehr voll, testraeder sind um 40 Prozent reduziert.



Sind die Neuräder auch deutlich billiger als im Internet oder spielt sich das eher im Bereich 100-150 € ab ?



TomatoAc schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat jetzt das 190er swoop 9.0



Glückwunsch


----------



## Olic99 (29. November 2014)

Wie stark sind 2014er Räder reduziert?


----------



## Beppe (29. November 2014)

Voila....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olic99 (29. November 2014)

700 Flocken?
 :O


----------



## edi6800 (29. November 2014)

Jemand vor Ort auch bei den Cubes geschaut?
Suche 2015er reaction gtc sl29 carbon'n'flashred in 19"
Ggf. Auch black sin 2015 8.0 18"
Schon mal danke vorab, falls jemand beim Stöbern drauf stößt
Viel Spaß und Erfolg noch
Edi


----------



## raptora (29. November 2014)

Slide 130 WL kostet doch auch im Internet 1.499 €, also in dem Fall Null Nachlass


----------



## Olic99 (29. November 2014)

Tatsache... Kann jmd noch weitere "Schnäppchen" nennen? Bin gespannt ob die im Internet ebenfalls reduziert sind...


----------



## gonefishing (29. November 2014)

Wie teuer war denn das 190 9.0, hatte ich auch im Auge?


----------



## TomatoAc (29. November 2014)

1800 bei 3000 uvp wobei es das im Netz für 2300 gibt, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also das testrad knapp 500 billiger als ein neurad. 

Und der zustand lässt auf 3-4 tage testen im bikepark vermuten, spätestens nach nem wochende sähe es also genau so aus


----------



## Olic99 (29. November 2014)

Hast du auch 175 Swoop`s gesehen?


----------



## TomatoAc (29. November 2014)

Jepp, aber nicht so genau auf den Preis geachtet. Denke aber das dürfte ähnlich wie bei dem oben genannten slide sein. 

Der Rabatt geht ja auf uvp, nur das viele bikes im netz deutlich unter uvp verkauft werden

Bei den teilen wo ich draufgeguckt habe war das ähnlich,  da wird ja auch nirgendwo der uvp verlangt sondern oft vom ersten Tag an billiger verkauft.


----------



## gonefishing (29. November 2014)

So, war gerade da, 2014er Swoop 175 und 190 maximaler Nachlasse wie im online Shop! Teilweise aber auch erst nach verhandeln und verweis auf meinen Ausdruck, "oh sie haben was ausgedruckt"....Fazit: Gute Preise aber die Räumung Ist auf gut Deutsch "verarsche". 

Das ganze Schwalbe reifen Sortiment um 35€, das fand ich ok.


----------



## nitro001 (29. November 2014)

Wieviel Rabatt gab es denn auf die 2015er Radonmodelle und welche waren es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (29. November 2014)

gonefishing schrieb:


> Fazit: Gute Preise aber die Räumung Ist auf gut Deutsch "verarsche".



Dann habe ich ja gestern nicht ganz unrecht gehabt mit meinem Kommentar und bin froh nicht hingefahren zu sein.
Ich hätte mich dann glaube ich schwarz geärgert 

Gute Preise hat Bikediscount zweifelsohne im Onlineshop,
dafür brauch ich dann aber nicht zum Berg pilgern


----------



## ruben81 (29. November 2014)

nitro001 schrieb:


> Wieviel Rabatt gab es denn auf die 2015er Radonmodelle und welche waren es?


10% auf alle 2015er Radon Modelle.


----------



## nitro001 (29. November 2014)

Gab es auch die 2015er Slide Carbon Modelle? Und kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob noch ein 8.0 in 20" da ist? Dann würde ich Morgen hinfahren.


----------



## MarcED8.0 (29. November 2014)

Kann einer Auskunft über das Radon Slide E1 2014 in 20" geben? 
Ist dieses dort noch zu haben?


----------



## filiale (29. November 2014)

gonefishing schrieb:


> So, war gerade da, 2014er Swoop 175 und 190 maximaler Nachlasse wie im online Shop! Teilweise aber auch erst nach verhandeln und verweis auf meinen Ausdruck, "oh sie haben was ausgedruckt"....Fazit: Gute Preise aber die Räumung Ist auf gut Deutsch "verarsche".



Das war doch zu erwarten...die haben auch nix zu verschenken. Die 20% Rabatt Samstage sind da wesentlich besser.


----------



## Olic99 (29. November 2014)

Gleicher Preis für 2014er Bikes wie im Online Shop ist echt happig, da bringt es glaube ich mehr nen für Verkäufer Stressfreien Tag anzupeilen, um dann gescheit und in Ruhe verhandeln zu können statt auf "Räumungsverkäufe" zu warten?


----------



## Knoxville86 (29. November 2014)

Das mit den Preisen der 2014er Modelle hat mich auch geärgert, aber gut... Ich habe trotzdem eins gekauft, aber ein 2015er.
Und Ruben81 hab ich wohl auch getroffen und angelabert...


----------



## raptora (29. November 2014)

Knoxville86 schrieb:


> hat mich auch geärgert





Knoxville86 schrieb:


> Ich habe trotzdem eins gekauft,



Das ist mal konsequent 

Darf man erfahren welches Radl es geworden ist ?


----------



## Knoxville86 (29. November 2014)

Ja, ich war so konsequent kein 2014er zu nehmen, sondern ein 2015er Swoop 175 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomatoAc (29. November 2014)

Bist du der, der mit seinem Kumpel ca 2 Stunden lang um 190er swoop 16, 18, 20 zoll stand wo der kumpel sich nicht entscheiden konnte welche Größe


----------



## ruben81 (29. November 2014)

Ne, der bin ich. Und letztendlich wurde es dann doch ein 175 7.0 Expert.


----------



## John 117 (29. November 2014)

Ist es richtig, dass die morgen den Laden auf haben?


----------



## edi6800 (30. November 2014)

Hat jemand zufälligerweise auch mal bei den cubes geschaut?
2015er reaction gtc sl 29, carbon'n'flashred in 19"?
Könnte ja rein zufällig sein....


----------



## Knoxville86 (30. November 2014)

ruben81 schrieb:


> Ne, der bin ich. Und letztendlich wurde es dann doch ein 175 7.0 Expert.



Deshalb warst du so ewig in der Abgabeschlange der Räder gestanden... Hast du dich zweimal angestellt? Als wir das letzte mal geredet hatten, hattest du noch das 9.0 in der Hand wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe


----------



## Knoxville86 (30. November 2014)

John 117 schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, dass die morgen den Laden auf haben?



Ja, heute ist verkaufsoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (30. November 2014)

Aber erst ab 13:00 Uhr


----------



## John 117 (30. November 2014)

Super. Dankeschön!


----------



## John 117 (30. November 2014)

Hat sich gelohnt. 20% auf 2015er Cubes.


----------



## Olic99 (30. November 2014)

Was ist es geworden?


----------



## John 117 (30. November 2014)

LTD Blackline Pro.


----------



## Olic99 (30. November 2014)

Gerade nochmal auf Facebook reingeschaut dabei einen 6 Std. alten Post von Radon Bikes gelesen:

Wasserschaden im Megastore
Swoop 175 6.0 *1699,- 1299,-
Swoop 175 7.0 *2199,- 1699,-
Swoop 175 8.0 *2799,- 1999,-
Swoop 175 8.0 SE *2999,- 2199,-
Swoop 175 9.0 *3599,- 2499,-
Swoop 190 7.0 *1999,- 1299,-
Swoop 190 9.0 *2999,- 1999,-
alles Mitnahmepreise im Megatore, kein Versand, solange Vorrat reicht!!

Soweit so gut nur war da gestern ageblich von was anderem die Rede?...

So, war gerade da, 2014er Swoop 175 und 190 maximaler Nachlasse wie im online Shop!

...und der ist höher als von Radon angegeben.

Jetzt will ich aber wissen was die Wahrheit ist


----------



## Olic99 (30. November 2014)

Sry zweimal geklickt -.-


----------



## gonefishing (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich vermute mal das sind die aktuellen Preise die ab Sonntag galten (bei denen ich zweifelsohne auch zugeschlagen hätte), am Samstag als ich dort war galten leider noch andere Preise....Aber wenn es jetzt so online steht, werden die Preise wohl auch gelten.

Ist ja ein üblicher Martmechanismus, dass am Ende nochmal die Preise fallen. 

Für mich trotzdem ärgerlich, werde bestimmt nicht nochmal hinfahren, das war schon ziemlich abgezockt.....


----------



## raptora (1. Dezember 2014)

gonefishing schrieb:


> Für mich trotzdem ärgerlich, werde bestimmt nicht nochmal hinfahren, das war schon ziemlich abgezockt



So habe ich mir das in etwa vorgestellt, Samstags die Massen anlocken damit auch ja keiner ein Schnäppchen versäumt.
Räder dann fast zum regulären Preis verkaufen und einen vernünftigen Gewinn einstreichen.

Sonntags dann die Reste die übrig geblieben sind zu Preisen verhökern wo keiner mehr nein sagen kann 

Perfektes Marketing und absolut O.K, Radon ist ja nicht die Heilsarmee der MTB Gemeinde 

Leider nicht so schön für diejenigen die Samstag morgen früh aufgestanden sind und die Anfahrt auf sich genommen haben, ich käme mir auch ziemlich verar..... vor wenn die Preise einen Tag später nochmal kräftig purzeln.


----------



## Knoxville86 (1. Dezember 2014)

So würde ich das nicht sagen. Die Preise für 2015er Modelle sind ja auch am Sonntag nicht gefallen. Wer also speziell ein neues Modell wollte, hat Samstag und Sonntag die gleichen Preise bekommen.
Ärgerlich ist nur für die jenigen, die speziell auf ein 2014er Schnäppchen hofften und erst Sonntag die "richtigen" Rabatte freigegeben wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (1. Dezember 2014)

Knoxville86 schrieb:


> So würde ich das nicht sagen. Die Preise für 2015er Modelle sind ja auch am Sonntag nicht gefallen.



Richtig, mein Kommentar bezieht sich auch nur auf die Radon Modelle 2014.
Bei Cube gab es ja anscheinend wirklich anständige Rabatte aber die will ja keiner haben  

Ich freue mich für alle die ein wirkliches Schnäppchen ergattern konnten aber viele sind ja anscheinend nicht gewesen sonst wäre die Resonanz hier doch wesentlich grösser.

Sind ja doch in der Regel Unmutsbekundungen die hier auftauchen.


----------



## Mojo25 (1. Dezember 2014)

Knoxville86 schrieb:


> So würde ich das nicht sagen. Die Preise für 2015er Modelle sind ja auch am Sonntag nicht gefallen. Wer also speziell ein neues Modell wollte, hat Samstag und Sonntag die gleichen Preise bekommen.
> Ärgerlich ist nur für die jenigen, die speziell auf ein 2014er Schnäppchen hofften und erst Sonntag die "richtigen" Rabatte freigegeben wurden.



Von "richtigen" Rabatten war am Sonntag aber nichts zu sehen. Man musste um jeden Euro feilschen, bei viele Sachen gab's trotzdem nur den Online-Preis. Ein Räumungsverkauf ist für mich was anderes. Die Mitarbeiter vermittelten nicht den Eindruck, dass das Zeug da schnell verkauft werden soll.


----------



## Knoxville86 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich will nichts schön reden und nichts schlecht. 

Ich hätte mich natürlich auch über mehr Rabatt gefreut, aber 10% ist besser als nichts. 

Und bereut habe ich den Kauf nach der ersten Fahrt nicht, und wenn die Kurbeln wieder da sind wird das Bike wieder bewegt...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2014)

Also, ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Habe heute ein 2015er Slide Carbon 8.0 mitgenommen, das um 10 % im Preis reduziert war. Dazu Pedale, zwei Flaschenhalter für die Kinder etc. etc. etc. Alles um 20 % reduziert. Außer Tiernahrung. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Alles um 20 % reduziert. Außer Tiernahrung.


Whut? PowerBars nicht reduziert?? Die sollen sich mal schämen!!!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Whut? PowerBars nicht reduziert?? Die sollen sich mal schämen!!!



Du wirst lachen: Ich habe 4 Powerbars für den Preis für 3 mitgenommen. Macht 25 %.


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Dezember 2014)

Du TIER


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du TIER


----------



## nitro001 (23. Dezember 2014)

Was war denn sonst noch an 2015er Radonbikes da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Dezember 2014)

Einiges. Wie gesagt, ich habe nicht genau geschaut, da ich wegen des Slide 160 8.0 da war und nicht davon ausgegangen bin, dass es 20 % Rabatt gibt. 

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## Didde (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
mal ne Frage zum Wasserschaden.... ist der eigentlich wieder behoben und Kelleretage wieder geöffnet?
Gruß
Ben


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Januar 2015)

Didde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal ne Frage zum Wasserschaden.... ist der eigentlich wieder behoben und Kelleretage wieder geöffnet?
> Gruß
> Ben



Hi Ben,

da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Seit Anfang des Jahres wird gebohrt, gebaggert, und saniert. Die komplette untere Etage ist nach oben gezogen, die Werkstatt provisorisch in einen Nebenbereich verlagert. Wir hoffen, dass die Arbeiten im März abgeschlossen sind und wir wieder wie gewohnt auf zwei Etagen agieren können.

Wir haben trotz der Umstände ganz regulär geöffnet - nur bei Testfahrten geht es jetzt ein wenig enger zu 

Gruß aus Bonn, Andi


----------



## Didde (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo Andi,

Danke für die Info

Gruß
Ben


----------



## malteknalte (23. Januar 2015)

...und gibt es noch Reduzierungen auf 2015er Bikes?

Gruß
Malte


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Januar 2015)

malteknalte schrieb:


> ...und gibt es noch Reduzierungen auf 2015er Bikes?
> 
> Gruß
> Malte



Hi Malte,

kontaktiere doch am besten direkt unseren Radverkauf bzgl. Preise/Rabatte. Unsere Radverkäufer haben da einen viel besseren Überblick: [email protected] oder telefonisch unter: 0228-978480 und dann verbinden lassen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Malte- (24. Januar 2015)

Also ich hatte vor ein bis zwei Wochen angefragt bzgl. Reduzierungen und da hat der Radverkauf per Mail geantwortet, dass die Aktion mittlerweile nicht mehr gültig ist und die regulären Preise der Homepage gelten.


----------



## pansge (4. März 2015)

Hi,
Weiß jemand, ob der Keller/Track schon wieder fit ist? Muss ja ne ne riesen ärgerliche Aktion gewesen sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. März 2015)

Vor 2 Wochen war die Treppe nach unten noch zu....


----------



## noocelo (5. März 2015)

pansge schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiß jemand, ob der Keller/Track schon wieder fit ist? Muss ja ne ne riesen ärgerliche Aktion gewesen sein.


ruf doch kurz an.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. März 2015)

pansge schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiß jemand, ob der Keller/Track schon wieder fit ist? Muss ja ne ne riesen ärgerliche Aktion gewesen sein.



Hi,

derzeit laufen die Sanierungsarbeiten auf Hochtouren. Der Boden ist mittlerweile fertig gegossen und versiegelt. Nun müssen nach und nach noch diverse Reparaturen erledigt werden, danach geht's dann an die Inneneinrichtung. Sobald wir genaueres sagen können, melden wir uns. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## pansge (5. März 2015)

Vielen Dank,
Wir warten ...


----------

